# Heaviest String of Bass?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never really caught a big string of Bass. I see some of the TV Tournament guys that weigh some fine bags of fish. 

What is your Heaviest String of Largemouth Bass?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't had the opportunity yet, but one of the small shops that I go to down around Falcon Lake on the border, and theose guys frequently catch5 fish totalling 40+ lbs. Last year when there was a bassmasters tourney here, the top 12 finishers broke the previous tournament stringer record. I have seen over a dozen 12lb fish in the past several months visiting down there. Simply amazing


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't weigh them but caught and released 57 in about 2 hours. Most were in the 2# range some more sone less. Smallest about a #


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (3/11/2009)*I haven't had the opportunity yet, but one of the small shops that I go to down around Falcon Lake on the border, and theose guys frequently catch5 fish totalling 40+ lbs. Last year when there was a bassmasters tourney here, the top 12 finishers broke the previous tournament stringer record. I have seen over a dozen 12lb fish in the past several months visiting down there. Simply amazing


*Dang. *


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I caught two bass on back to back cast that weighed a total of 20lbs 4oz.


----------

